# Camilla Camilla--lookie lookie



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bindi finally fits in the coat you sent her. Its a perfect fit. She hates clothes but she did ok in this and I think she looks lovely if I do say so myself :wink: :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, that's a nice coat!
And she looks so pretty in it!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> Wow, that's a nice coat!
> And she looks so pretty in it!


Thanks I might just need to get some more...... :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow that is soooo unique.... i love it esp on bindi!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Did she make it? or do you know where she got it?
I just discovered yesterday that Sandy has out grown her coat from last year  so I need to get her a new one.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> Did she make it? or do you know where she got it?
> I just discovered yesterday that Sandy has out grown her coat from last year  so I need to get her a new one.


she sent it from China I think she is still in China.........it just fits so well I never find anything that fits so well.  
she sent it last year when she sent her baby clothes.....I cant believe in 10 days it will be a year I have her :shock:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwwww Bindi does look adorable!!! That coat looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww she looks so adorable, cujo grew out of the clothes she sent him when he was a puppy


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow Vic that is a beautiful coat! She looks so cute in it!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is one snazzy coat! And of course Bindi looks so beautiful in it! :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I really love your girl!!  She is a perfect Chi for my taste...... little black&tan with perfect head!! lovely coat as well :wink: ....


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww Bindi is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The coat is awesome --- and Bindi looks so pretty in it!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Bindi is so adorable, and I absolutely LOVE the coat on her! it is perfect, and that was a great buy!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That coat is definately her!!  She's a vision!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Fab!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww....dont you want to eat her up---beutiful chi


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone, she makes a mamma proud LOL

Now where is camilla?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh Vic, she looks gorgeous in that coat! Like a queen!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG She looks so cute!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Bindi looks absolutely adorable in her coat. It is just her color.  Camilla may not see this for a while. I think I remember yesterday reading where she asked someone to do bd's for her cause she would be gone :roll:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> Bindi looks absolutely adorable in her coat. It is just her color.  Camilla may not see this for a while. I think I remember yesterday reading where she asked someone to do bd's for her cause she would be gone :roll:


 oh rats!  I guess I will PM her then, it will be far buried in no time -- Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Vic...here I am!! :wave: 
First of all, I am soooo glad that the coat finally fits Bindi...it looks great on her!!  I bought one exactly the same for Poppy last year too and I will take a pic of her in hers...they can be coat twins! I think the coat looks great, lots of little Chi girls are wearing them over here.
I wont be around quite as much at the moment, its true...got lots of complicated stuff going on, but I definately will pop in as often as I can. 

Auggies Mom....can I just ask why you used the "rolling eyes" emoticon?
I am going to be "gone" for valid reasons...of which I dont want to discuss here...but they are not worthy of an eye roll! :shock:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is a great coat! Bindi looks beautiful in it! :wink:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That coat suits her perfectly! She looks adorable!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww Bindi looks so adorable in it .....a real cuddle package  xx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm sorry. The eye roll was because Vic was wanting you to see the post and I knew I read you were going to be gone. You know like bad timing because she was excited and I thought you wouldn't see it for a while. It was not meant as anything bad.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

o.m.g that coat is soooooo pretty


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Great pic!! She looks so comfy! Where did you say you got the coat from?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> Great pic!! She looks so comfy! Where did you say you got the coat from?


a member on here sent it to me from China


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Awww Bindi you little cutie patootie! You'll have too beat all the boy dogs off with a stick in that coat :wink: 

I love it


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She looks *soooo* cute!!!


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

That coat is adorable!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Bindi is beautiful and she looks fabulous in the coat.


----------

